# Cigar Book



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I had been planning this for a while, and would have started long ago, but ultimately it was harder then you would ever imagine just to find some freaking glue out here! I have a small hard cover notebook that we pretty much get issued out here. I decided to make it my cigar book and glue all of my saved cigar bands over it and then try to cover it with something clear. Well, still trying to track down something clear, but I'm almost done with the bands. Here's the work in progress!!!

Front of book








Back cover. Yes the book was origionally that obnoxious lime green color... lol


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

looks pretty cool man. I would suggest polyurethane, but I don't know how hard it would be for you to get.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty cool Jordan, I can never seem to come up with a good idea for mine so they mostly just get tossed...except for an example or two of the cooler ones. I like the bookcover idea though!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice idea. thanks for sharing


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice. I save 90% of mine but I can't decide what I wanna do yet. Started saving in january.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job mine just sit in a jar.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

That looks cool. Great idea........


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:beerchug: :tu :ss

I approve, looks great. Good job. Designer Cigar notebook on ebay, buy it now for $9999999.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice work so far!

I would go with shannesmall's idea...some poly should do the trick


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the kudo's! Yeah, I just couldn't see throwing those bands away, and I thought a Cigar notebook would be pretty cool looking! Yeah, there's really no way I'm going to be able to track down any Poly while out here. It took me three weeks to track down a glue stick... hahaha.

I was thinking of trying to find some of those uber adhesive clear book covers they use for school textbooks. I'm sure I could find something online and make an order or something. We'll see and I'll keep you all posted!

My next thought for this was to paste all future bands (1 of each) inside the book on the seperate pages to keep notes on. Kind of like a cigar review book to keep track of all the smokes I try. Hmmm... we'll see I suppose.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks great!


"virtual-bump" issued! :high5:


.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

I had been thinking of gluing mine to foam board and framing them for my office. As for something to coat it with you might try a clear coat sealant that is used for crafts. Not sure where you're at since you mentioned hard to get glue where you are. I like the book idea too.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> I had been thinking of gluing mine to foam board and framing them for my office. As for something to coat it with you might try a clear coat sealant that is used for crafts. Not sure where you're at since you mentioned hard to get glue where you are. I like the book idea too.


 I'm in Afghanistan, but I like your idea. I may have to save that for when I get home though... hmmm...


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I'm in Afghanistan, but I like your idea. I may have to save that for when I get home though... hmmm...


 Ahh My brother is over there currently... if you are there for military service, thank you for serving.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> Ahh My brother is over there currently... if you are there for military service, thank you for serving.


 I am, and thank you! If your brother is in the far northern part of the country, send him my way and I'll have a cigar waiting for him.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I am, and thank you! If your brother is in the far northern part of the country, send him my way and I'll have a cigar waiting for him.


 I'm not sure which part of the country he is in..... He is on the forum here Darth-Raven I think he is at FOB Joyce.

edit: I just noticed you're one of his listed friends on here.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

txemtp69 said:


> I'm not sure which part of the country he is in..... He is on the forum here Darth-Raven I think he is at FOB Joyce.
> 
> edit: I just noticed you're one of his listed friends on here.


Ahhh, that's right, yeah, he's not too close.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Great idea bro, i like it!


----------

